# Ork Mek Army



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm starting my ork army and took a liking to the idea of a lot of killa kans deff dreads and big guns or pretty much the loadout that they show for the big mek army in the ork codex. Has anybody tried this and if you have, what success have you had with it? Plus I wanted to swap out the lootas for more burna boyz or maybe a different unit.


----------



## ufoturtle081 (Feb 10, 2011)

I am not a Ork player, but I have read their codex a lot, and I just do not see this being that competitive. It will be fun though to have 20 walkers running around, but I just think Orks need to be able to get close in personal with the boyz to really effectivily beat down the enemy. I mean walkers are slow, and trukks are fast. I think your army would be to static, but then again you would be resilient as hell. BS3 is decent on the smaller walkers, and they can bring big shootas n rokit launchers. So they could lay down a decent amount of fire power as you advance.

On 2nd thought...DO IT! With that much armor, a decent amount will make it to your opponents lines, and as long as u shoot n kill the powerfists early, then you will decimate there units while their hits bounce off your armor.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I usually run an army with lots of killa kans backed by KFF meks, boyz mobs, and lootas and it has worked really well for me. Just remember that deff dreads are mostly for when you run out of heavy support slots. Competition for heavy support slots is also why you don't really take big guns with this kind of army (not that they're really worth taking in 5th edition anyway.)

Just remember that you want some long range anti-tank, some mid to short range anti-infantry shooting ability, and some ability to assault and you have a winning formula for most codices.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

A 'Kan wall' army is actually quite effective. 9 killa kans (most of them should have grotzookas), 2 KFF big meks, maybe a couple Deff Dreads (with all DCCWs!) for troops, and then some ork/grot units to hold objectives. Lots of fun to use too.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Well thanks for the ideas! Makes me want to build it that much more and I'm well on my way. Picked up a killa kan, deff dread and big mek with KFF. I really wish they made the killa kans out of plastic though.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, and also, I was figuring on taking large grot groups as fodder and such.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

BloodAngelZeros said:


> Well thanks for the ideas! Makes me want to build it that much more and I'm well on my way. Picked up a killa kan, deff dread and big mek with KFF. I really wish they made the killa kans out of plastic though.


I am not sure where you were looking for killa kanz, but the new ones are plastic.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Just bought one today at my local shop. Every bit is metal. Weighs a ton for what it is.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

then you bought an old one










these are the new ones, come in packs of three - plastic


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh nice. When I bought the one today I was like "damn, this is gonna be expensive" cause i wanted two groups of three and well buying the older style ones means that it'd cost me $150 plus tax as opposed to this way which'll only cost me $90 or less. That and with purely metal bits in the old kit it's a pain to get put together with none of the pieces interlocking like they should.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, that is one thing I am glad they put in a box of 3. The Deff Dreads are new to.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I actually just finished putting together my deff dread. The only thing I wish the kits came with is like grot riggers or oilers.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Good Sir have you ever seen the "Dread Mob" Army list? its in Imperial armor 8 and lets you take an army of all walkers! (deff dread troops, fast attack killa-kans and so on) Anyhow check it out the list is amazingly fun to play as and against!


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen a couple threads mentioning it. I think I might have to take a look at it .


----------

